# First Year Bees



## Jacklord (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi, thanks in advance for reading and any advice. First year with bees, started with a 3 lb package with mated queen in north west New Jersey in the middle of April. Things seemed to be going well; despite cold weather into early May, they drew comb on all 10 frames of the first hive body. Added another hive body, drew comb fairly quickly, and I added a honey super sometime around the middle or end of July. Started smelling a sour, vinegar smell, after reading up about it, wrote it off as goldenrod/aster. Checked the bees 2 weeks ago, the drawn out comb appeared a bit dark but there was still dry, capped brood in the cells.
This morning, my wife was on the porch and saw "a tornado" of bees. I walked out to see what looked like a swarm traveling away from my pasture out of sight into the woods. Don't know if my hive swarmed or not.
While doing a hive inspection today, it looked like a smaller amount of bees than 2 weeks ago, a lot of uncapped cells with nectar, not a whole lot of larvae that I could see. Was worried about EFB or AFB originally because of the smell and off color, or what I thought was off color, but today, I noticed mixed in with the few larvae that looked ok, there were a bunch that looked mummified. Thinking chalkbrood now? Also saw what I believe may be supersedure cells, looked like comb built on top of comb with larvae in them. I don't know what to make of this exactly or what steps to take. I would appreciate any advice or suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boston Bee (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello - I am a first year beekeeper as well. My transferred nuc hive swarmed on week #3 this spring. They didn't go too far, just out to the organic farm in front of the hive so I grabbed them and made a second hive. I was able to get the queen too and that hive got to work drawing out comb. The original hive was clearly thinking "swarm" as there were queen cells present. The new queen came around, as predicted, and that hive is off to the races. Sounds like your hive swarmed, or 50% or more of them? I'd say 2/3's of my hive population swarmed. Not sure this really gets to your question about chalkbrood but I have not seen anything but healthy bees and brood in my hives. Good luck to you!


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

How's your mite count? Have you treated for mites? Any sign of hive beetles or their larvae because that will give off a sour smell. I'd get a beek friend to take a look or get some quality pictures up for us to see.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Pics. That smell, have smelled it and I'm thinking SHB.
Then why the mummy bees? They're starved. Didnt get fed well because the shb ruined the bread and the nurses quit making jelly. (I think). 
Sounds like absconding sort of. I've seen and smelled this b4. 
Hive dwindles after losing queen and lots of bees. Where'd she go? 

Does this sound familiar?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Chaulkbrood indicates poor ventilation the smell was probably dead rotting larvae. SHB infestations smell like rotten oranges or citrus fruit. Make sure your hive is tight and not allowing rain water in. Is your hive in full sun? It helps.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jack!


----------



## Jacklord (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you for all the responses and the welcome. I did a hive inspection earlier this week and I saw no evidence of SHB or mites. I think the sour smell I have been smelling was the goldenrod so I'm hoping no AFB or EFB. What I'm thinking is, the hive swarmed; during the inspection, I found what I believe were 3 supersedure cells. One of the cells was vacant, 2 still intact. Could not find the old queen and no evidence of a newly emerged virgin queen or eggs. There is not a lot of capped brood and some appear to be emerging now but no evidence of eggs. If my hive swarmed, it'd have been 11 days ago. I'm trying to read everything I can get my hands on, but would trying to requeen now be foolish? Would it be wiser to give it a few more days and see if a new queen emerged? I'm getting worried that we're half way through September and while temps are still in the 80's, the nights are getting cooler. 
Thanks for any advice


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

If your hive swarmed 11 days ago and the two queen cells were viable, you should have a virgin running around in the hive either very soon or maybe already, depending on how old the cells were. If you want to wait on the virgin, my experience has been about 28-30 days after the swarm before I see larva. That means about 16-17 more days. They might be there earlier, I just didn't see them or I didn't bother the hive to give the virgin her privacy. If you're going to order a mated queen, check on the "queen rearing" or "for sale" threads. Your local bee club might be a good source, and several queen breeders advertise in the two bee magazines for fall queens. Be sure there is no virgin in the hive before introducing a mated queen or you're wasting your money. Virgins will usually kill an introduced queen. The virgins can bend and sting, and are faster than a mated queen.


----------



## Jacklord (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

For you Jack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ9xfNn09eQ

Welcome to bee source!


----------



## Jacklord (Aug 28, 2015)

Haha, you got it Ms Betty.


----------

